# live stream of my hedgie



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

come and meet my quiller 
http://ustre.am/OE4v 
i have cam going just on him in his play pen


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

cute.he slept the whole time I watched lol


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

PokeyCutie said:


> cute.he slept the whole time I watched lol


i know he passed right out lol not hard to wake him up tho with a treat


----------

